
Revolutionary self-fertilizing corn enables better agriculture productivity - ironchief
https://medium.com/@ktemme/revolutionary-self-fertilizing-corn-enables-better-agriculture-productivity-2be5b0045e03
======
JoeAltmaier
Possibly the biggest news in agriculture since hybrid corn. Some crops (like
soybeans) can 'fix nitrogen' in their roots, actually by using symbiotic
microbes to produce it. Corn, rice, wheat have relied upon the soil to produce
it through rotting organic matter.

Commercial farmers rarely plow organic matter (manure) into topsoil any more.
They instead spray anhydrous ammonia, produced from propane(?) using tractors
and sprayers. They do this usually once. The crop needs it continuously, so
they apply 10X-100X what's needed to ensure a supply when needed. Which can
'burn' the crop and change the biosphere.

This microbe will recycle atmospheric nitrogen instead of converting (and
releasing CO2) from propane. Its greener by 100X. And the crop improvements
should convince any farmer to convert to this technique.

